# 2210 w/broken hydraulic pump fan



## ki4iua (May 30, 2009)

Hi guys,

This is my first post. I have a "new" 2210 with 320 hours on it. I suspect that it suffered some abuse from the original owner but it still performs like a champ. I noticed in another post that the poster's fan was broken so I checked mine after finding the tractor overheated. My fan is missing all the blades, too. I am wondering if this is a major job to replace the fan or could I just keep on using the tractor taking the heating into account. It overheated after a rugged hour or so of heavy bushhogging. I don't even know if the warning light came on as I didn't think to look for one. I just noticed that the hydraulic lines to the FEL were very hot. But right now I'm more interest in the fan issue. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Its going to get hot, however it needs that fan to keep it within its standards. I would purchase a new fan and put it on especially since it has such low hrs on the tractor.


----------



## tripletap (May 28, 2009)

As far as I know it's a major PITA to replace better take it to the stealer ...army


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't think I'd take any chances, unless you are just looking for a reason to re-build. 
If ya got something you HAVE to get done, just watch the temp gauge REAL CLOSE.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

ki4iua,

I'd recommend you get that fan fixed, especially if you're doing some brush-hogging. It is a real pain to fix, but we've heard rumors that Deere has or is coming up with a fan that's easier to replace.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

I just looked back in my notes and another poster (sorry, I forget who) sent me this pm:

"I notice a few people had a cooling fan issues, a stick breaking the blades and the nightmare of trying to figure out how to replace it. Here is what you need to do. A friend of mine, who is an experienced heavy equipment mechanic helped me out.

First, we removed the parts that the arms of the MMM attach to (large gold bushings). Then we took apart the driveshaft by removing the split ring and knocking out the pin. Then we were able to access the fan, and remove the damaged one with a flexible ratchet and replace it with a new one. Then we put everything back together. It definitely helped to have my friend help out, he has the experience and appropriate tools to make the job easier. It took about an hour or so.

Also, keep in mind, these tractors, thought powerful for their size, are not a JD 650 dozer."

Hope that helps.


----------

